# mysql-backupkonzept



## DP (9. Jun 2004)

hi! ich muss meine datenbank zur laufzeit alle 30 minuten sichern. wie/womit richte ich so einen job am besten ein?!

danke


----------



## nollario (9. Jun 2004)

cronjob unter unix, der das im filesystem macht... so machen wir es jedenfalls...

mysql bietet ein tool namens mysqldump .... damit war ich aber nicht so froh


----------



## DP (9. Jun 2004)

cronjob ist nicht, da ich hier nur windows-systeme laufen habe. das mysql-dump kann man aber nicht automatisch alle x sekunden aufrufen lassen, oder?!

grüße


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Jun 2004)

Statt einen Cronjob unter Unix zu verwenden, könnte man doch unter Windows einfach eine entsprechende Task planen, oder nicht?


----------



## DP (9. Jun 2004)

gibts da nichts datenbank-seitiges?


----------



## nollario (9. Jun 2004)

vielleicht per replikation

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/Replication_Intro.html


----------

